# need help deciding best finish for bookcase



## dave323 (Dec 28, 2007)

Hi, I have make a bookcase with pine veneered mdf and hardwood strips. I have stained it with water based mahogany stain. What would be the best finish for this. 
I am a novice, my thoughts are varnish won't look very professional and I was thinking of lacquer. I used some water based brush on lacquer in the past which came out ok. 
I am thinking of using an aerosol lacquer for ease of application ect. Is that a good idea? 
I spoke to a guy who said I could try using an aerosol spray lacquer give it 2 or 3 coats then use some fine wire wool on it then finish it with some wax. I should have asked him why he said to use wax after and not stop with lacquer. He was from an industrial furniture finishing company though so a bit of aerosol lacquer probably sounded a bit weak :laughing:


----------



## joesdad (Nov 1, 2007)

The small spray cans of lacquer are easiest to use, but only good for smaller projects. You would need a lot of cans for a bookcase, unless it's dimensions are small. The brush on finishes will give you good results so long as your base preparation is done correctly and you sand in between coats and keep any dust off it.
An oil based hand rubbed finish (not wipe-on poly) and wax is a very nice finish as well.


----------



## dave323 (Dec 28, 2007)

picture online :smile: 

Its quite small 115cm high and 85cm wide. Roughly how many cans might it take? What is the best type of spray lacquer to use there are different types I believe can you recommend any brands and where to buy them?


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Dave,
Depends on how much care you take in preparation for your finish. I wouldn't use aerosol cans for this. If you want to use lacquer (not the water base) you can brush it on and get a good finish. As long as you have a place to do it in that doesn't present a fire hazard. Whatever you use, get a good quality brush, run it over a tack rag to get rid of any loose bristles, dust, etc. Vac and tack rag your project for the same reason. I would use lacquer or varnish on this and put on several coats. You could use some 0000 steel wool or one of the super fine scotchbrite pads in betwee coats just to knock the prickles off. Vac and tack rag in between coats also. Both the varnish and the lacqer dry pretty quick, just follow the directions on the can. Should come out fine. I normally go with a satin finish, not a glossy fan. 
Mike Hawkins


----------



## jerry (Nov 1, 2006)

Why is it you think varnish looks unprofessional ?. Are you a professional ?.

Jerry


----------



## dave323 (Dec 28, 2007)

No I am not a cabinet maker, I personally just don't like varnish as a finish for somethings although I guess it would be ok on this bookcase.
Can anyone recommend a brush on lacquer to use then? I am in the UK anyone know of a place they sell them online? Thanks


----------



## dave323 (Dec 28, 2007)

I have finished the staining and bought some lacquer and sanding sealer. I think I should have used the sanding sealer before staining. Can I still use it over the stain?

Cheers


----------



## bzbatl (Feb 10, 2009)

I think someone claimed that the sealer is just a re-marketed clear stain. I have no idea on the validity of that.

I think you're good to go, just lightly sand with 220 grit, then vac it all. Give about 30 mins for dust to settle, the tack rag it and go with poly, IMO.

I used 4 coats of Cabot gloss poly for my AV cab, and it looks awesome. It's about the same darkness as your pics above, but it's oak plywood.

http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=17641&cookietest=1


----------



## turst-furniture (Feb 12, 2009)

Hi,did you buy the bookcase now? If not,I can help you where to buy it? please feel free to send your request and information to my email:[email protected]


----------

